

Sleep, perchance to code - edw519
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1126

======
cema
People differ and people's bodies differ, but the trick seems to be to take a
break from the focused work-related activity. Many people (including many
comments at the link) report an after-lunch walk being quite refreshing. At
one of my previous jobs we used to play table tennis whenever we needed a
break.

I personally prefer longer bursts of sleep, 1 hour does not do much for me,
but walking or exercising does. Even shopping! YMMV.

